# Baked Brie.



## trickyputt (Dec 24, 2014)

Okay so there is a southern style, but we have a hard time with really fresh brie here. This one has a shell. Of mold. Like a mushroom. Hint,Hint?













20141224_164054.jpg



__ trickyputt
__ Dec 24, 2014





So I hope this turns out well...


----------



## trickyputt (Dec 24, 2014)

SO..the meat hit a plateau and its a perfect time to heat something else slowly into the steam. 












20141224_164032.jpg



__ trickyputt
__ Dec 24, 2014


----------



## trickyputt (Dec 24, 2014)

14194635965941402119314.jpg



__ trickyputt
__ Dec 24, 2014





A Dead Soldier.


----------



## trickyputt (Dec 24, 2014)

20141224_173319.jpg



__ trickyputt
__ Dec 24, 2014





 Me and the dog eat the same thing.


----------



## trickyputt (Dec 24, 2014)

20141224_173853.jpg



__ trickyputt
__ Dec 24, 2014





 i have no idea what 150 is except for water so it seems done... The cheese leaks out of the cheese. Or shell. Or whatever its called.


----------



## trickyputt (Dec 24, 2014)

1419465271539-2092771742.jpg



__ trickyputt
__ Dec 24, 2014





wife ate brie with wheat crackers. Not for me. Breads gettin comfortble before cooking.


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm sure it'll taste great! Next time try something different and wrap it in puff pastry, or even Pillsbiry crescent roll dough in a pinch.  You can top it (inside the pastry) with caramelized onions, a mushroom reduction or for something a little different, canned cranberry sauce. Merry Christmas and enjoy your Brie!


----------



## trickyputt (Dec 24, 2014)

20141224_182506.jpg



__ trickyputt
__ Dec 24, 2014





 Ok its out.
patience it goes higher, I tell the wife. End cuts she likes.


----------



## trickyputt (Dec 24, 2014)

144 was all the PR did on a 50 degree day. House is cold I guess. 













20141224_183613.jpg



__ trickyputt
__ Dec 24, 2014





 Thanks big guy but that is pencillin mold and anything I did to break it open would ruin what I was cooking. Kinda cool, and STD free.


----------



## trickyputt (Dec 24, 2014)

20141224_180132.jpg



__ trickyputt
__ Dec 24, 2014





 On Ritz. Yeah thats right. MANNA FROM HEAVEN RIGHT HERE. oops. Got excited and hit caps lock.


----------

